# Does FreeBSD 8.1 sysinstall write MBR anyway?



## diogin (Jun 19, 2010)

The installation utility "sysinstall" in FreeBSD 8.0 will write a standard MBR into the master boot record even you choose "None - Leave the Master Boot Record untouched". Is this a bug? Has it been fixed in FreeBSD 8.1?

Thanks


----------



## kb6rxe (Jun 20, 2010)

After I've installed 8.1 I tried to install some programs from the ports
using sysinstall and sysinstall crashes. Anybody else have that problem?


----------



## zeiz (Jun 20, 2010)

@*diogin*.
I use 8.0 from -CURRENT times. MBR overwriting never happened (use GAG on MBR).
Could be that MBR was overwritten during first (mistaken) install and then of course nothing was changed. 
Could you give details?

@*kb6rxe*
There are no packages on 8.1-RC1 DVD with exception of multilingual docs.
What and how did you tried to install and how exactly sysinstall crashed?


----------



## kb6rxe (Jun 20, 2010)

I was trying to install precompiled software packages from the FreeBSD ftp server.


----------



## diogin (Jun 21, 2010)

hello zeiz,

Yes, I mean installing FreeBSD 8.0 with sysinstall, and choose "Leave the Master Boot Record untouched" in boot manager selection step.
I have previously installed Microsoft Windows MBR program in the master boot record, and would like to use NTLDR to load FreeBSD boot1 which finally boot FreeBSD. But after install FreeBSD, it writes a standard "mbr" program to the master boot record rudely, overwriting existing MBR program even I choose "Leave the Master Boot Record untouched". The result is: I can only boot FreeBSD, and has to edit "mbr" using boot0cfg, to restore Windows bootstrap.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 21, 2010)

diogin said:
			
		

> Yes, I mean installing FreeBSD 8.0 with sysinstall, and choose "Leave the Master Boot Record untouched" in boot manager selection step.
> I have previously installed Microsoft Windows MBR program in the master boot record, and would like to use NTLDR to load FreeBSD boot1 which finally boot FreeBSD. But after install FreeBSD, it writes a standard "mbr" program to the master boot record rudely, overwriting existing MBR program even I choose "Leave the Master Boot Record untouched". The result is: I can only boot FreeBSD, and has to edit "mbr" using boot0cfg, to restore Windows bootstrap.



It's a bug.  I've experienced it once or twice, as have others.  But it's difficult to repeat, and therefore hard to fix.  If you can reliably repeat it, please file a PR.


----------



## unicyclist (Jun 22, 2010)

FWIW, I had it happen to me on 8.0 just yesterday. I had to use an linux cd to re-install grub to MBR.
Acer Aspire 3000


----------



## zeiz (Jun 22, 2010)

kb6rxe said:
			
		

> I was trying to install precompiled software packages from the FreeBSD ftp server.


And how sysinstall crashed? When? Did you get connection to ftp server?
Any errors, panic?


----------



## kb6rxe (Jun 22, 2010)

I fire up sysinstall
I click on Configure
I click on Packages
I click on FTP
I click on Main Site
I click YES on the Running Multi-user ...
I get a Segmentation fault

That doesn't happen on old systems, 7.2 etc


----------



## zeiz (Jun 23, 2010)

I used to have sysinstall segmentation fault with 8-current on my older machine.
Posted here - nobody knew. The problem gone itself after 8.0-Beta3.
At that time I couldn't even install the OS with sysinstall.
If you have your system already installed just use *pkg_add -r*


----------



## kb6rxe (Jun 24, 2010)

That's what I have to do, use pkg_add, or I recompile.
 I get nervous when stuff doesn't work when it should.


----------



## kb6rxe (Jun 24, 2010)

I found a patch on groups.google.com that fixes the problem.
I patched sysinstall and it works now.


----------



## kb6rxe (Jul 1, 2010)

FreeBSD 8.1RC2 has fixed my sysinstall problem.
Everything looks good in RC2. I installed it yesterday.


----------

